# please help with serial #



## krazikev (Nov 17, 2012)

i searched google with no results. i need to know if a gray ghost frame that i bought that was repainted is a real ghost, the serial # is e3060569 thanks all

Update to my post I looked closer and saw that the 3 is a G so that tells me 1971 but what does the other # s mean .... How many built??? I know the frame is not remake from the welds and shape of fork tube and rear fender bracket area


----------



## RailRider (Nov 18, 2012)

krazikev said:


> i searched google with no results. i need to know if a gray ghost frame that i bought that was repainted is a real ghost, the serial # is e3060569 thanks all
> 
> Update to my post I looked closer and saw that the 3 is a G so that tells me 1971 but what does the other # s mean .... How many built??? I know the frame is not remake from the welds and shape of fork tube and rear fender bracket area




The only thing you can tell is the month and year. No way to truly know if it was a real ghost or a orange krate repainted.


----------

